# Time to rearrange your house!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://bubblesaquarium.com/images/home mid_photo/Feng Shui Article/feng_shui.htm

After you laugh enough at all that look here:
http://bubblesaquarium.com/Aquascape/Aquascape Front PageF1.htm

...And hopefully you will have some more laughter left. To laugh at yourself. Or you risk rearranging something in your tank just to feel a little better.

My problem is that you can see the backyard door from my front door. The first picture in the first link is basically my own house! I don't see a way to really block the view (and get filthy rich because of that according to the "negative Qi"). I have enough dogs that feel the need to patrol the space between the 2 doors 24/7. Garding against strangers in the front, and against rabbits in the back. Seeing through the house's back door apparently '"... usually creates poor wealth situation."

On top of that ALL my tanks are placed where the "White Tiger is supposed to be clean and quiet" and no aquariums should be placed there. Such placement is apparently "money disolving"...

I should not have read any of that. Damn his gorgeous aquascapes! They got me in trouble - too much reading! At least his algae articles are pretty dumb. I guess he doesn't deal with algae very often...

Hope your tanks are placed differently.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I like these the best.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

Divider or bookshell is good idea. at least you can block the pedestrian/stranger to seeing your entire house from the street if you open the door. or maybe good too for "negative Qi"


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Niko I am not sure if you are poking fun here or not. I can tell you I have buillt large industrial buildings ( tilt ups) for clients that are into Feng Shui. I have come to learn over many years that there is something to it. Sort of like aquascaping your life. Not being Asian I found Feng Shui quite interesting. Thanks for the post


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Hope no one takes them up on putting a copper coin in the substrate... copper will kill shrimp and snails.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Not poking fun at all. As usual my post has a few layers - some people will get only the top one, some will get the subtleties too. Or as I say - "Making life more fun than it appears to be."

In this post I'm pretty obvious - I make you look at the Feng Shui stuff, kind of lead you to make fun of it. And then I ask you to look at the guy's aquariums. You can't deny there is something that makes them exquisite. Could it be the very things we just made fun of?

--Nikolay


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

niko said:


> Not poking fun at all. As usual my post has a few layers - some people will get only the top one, some will get the subtleties too. Or as I say - "Making life more fun than it appears to be."


Thanks for sharing the links. I enjoyed both of them.

Jim

Edit: It's hard to pick a favorite among the pictures of the award winners. I'd be proud to have any of those shown.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Does it cancel out if I have an aquarium on both the White Tiger side and the Green Dragon side? Probably not, since it's the African cichlids on the Tiger's side and they're anything but "quiet"! 

Also I have the same issue with being able to see straight through the back door of the house from the front door, but I installed some curtains to pull shut when company comes over. And I didn't even know anything about Feng Shui! All I knew was that the back room is always a mess. LOL

Now I want to see the Feng Shui Master explanation of hardscape arrangement in the aquarium, that would be interesting.  The Bubbles Aquarium photos are all stunning! I especially liked this one:


----------

